# Need help w/ ASC Billing!



## NKenner (Apr 11, 2012)

I am new to billing for an ASC and the center I am working for is a brand new center, currently we are billing Out of Network. Is it worth billing outside of facility charges? If so, what are the most common items/supplies to get reimbursement for? Any help would be greatly appreciated! I could use all the help since this is so new!


----------



## jtorita79 (Apr 16, 2012)

*ASC Billing*

I am having the same issue. I bill for faciliy under the same CPT code that the physician performs and just changing the prices to reflect the supplies used. I use modifier SG to reflect ambulatory sx and use the 490 as the revenue code. i dont know that Im doing it right or wrong but the biller before me did it this way and had no issue getting paid.


----------



## armen (Apr 16, 2012)

jtorita79 said:


> I am having the same issue. I bill for faciliy under the same CPT code that the physician performs and just changing the prices to reflect the supplies used. I use modifier SG to reflect ambulatory sx and use the 490 as the revenue code. i dont know that Im doing it right or wrong but the biller before me did it this way and had no issue getting paid.



You do not need to use SG modifier anymore, unless you bill to worker's comp. You can bill implants with cpt 99070 (some people use L8699). Let me know if you have any other questions, I'll help if I can. email: aayrapetyan@perimeterortho.com


----------



## NKenner (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you so much!  I really appreciate your generousity.  I am sure I will be in touch


----------

